# Beauty Salon



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

What would you guYs recommend? A customer wants more light above three chairs in her salon, it's a t bar ceiling with 2x4 flour. Fixtures, I was a thinking 1 5" Juno flourescent can w/ a 32w lamp per chair and a reflective trim to get the most light. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Not in a beauty salon man, no way.

You need some Halogen MR16 tracks or something with a similar spectrum.

Flourescents near the chairs in a Beauty Salon is a big NO NO.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Chairs*

Remember back when, at about 2am when the ugly lights came on? Those were flourescent and people were ugly probably as well. 

Never aim down mostly directly in front with a soft correct spectrum bulb (2.7k-4k tops)


----------



## electricgregoryo (Oct 17, 2011)

i think its a great idea, go for it make that money. i recommend you don't burn the place down...


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

The best thing you can do is visit a few salons, and talk to the operators.

I did so, and the 'best' arrangement was for a continuous line of troffers above the stations, with supplimental track lighting for specific spots. 

Just as important is the color of the lighting (daylight, 5000+ K), and the ability of each station to control / dim their track lighting. Placement of the troffers was also important.

Finally, be sure to charge for your design work- and don't produce drawings until you're paid.


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

I have done lots of work in a hair salon... My wife owns one. Track lighting has been the best so far.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

I would go for troffers too.
with high frequency T5 colour match tubes and high quality reflectors

Frank


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

do they have lights that make you look _beuuuuuut_iful?

~CS~


----------

